# Pro-Gun Groups Booming!



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

20-30% increase in memberships among pro-gun groups including the NRA, the National Association for Gun Rights and other groups.

NRA and Gun Rights Groups See Membership Spike After Florida | Time


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There is strength in numbers. Lots of one or narrow amount of issue voters out there and politicans know it. The democrats took a beating with the assault weapons ban in the nineties. Looks like they will need another to put them in there place temporarily. I would urge anyone whom as any interest in having a firearm to join multiple second amendment organizations as well as to write, email, call and fax their legislators as to what you expect and the consequences of loosing your support repeatedly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a meeting with the City of College Station today and well, no trip that way goes without stopping at 2 of my favorite Mom and Pop evil black gun stores. Besides people buying with their tax money they are not seeing the panic buying as yet. Although one did mention the factories are calling and pushing them to buy inventory now. I would have expected as much. They say mostly people are taking a wait and see attitude. Watching what Trump and congress are going to do. They said most are concerned and watching closely but not panicked yet. I had my hands on a throw down AR for 495 bucks but didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

RedLion said:


> 20-30% increase in memberships among pro-gun groups including the NRA, the National Association for Gun Rights and other groups.
> 
> NRA and Gun Rights Groups See Membership Spike After Florida | Time


So what now? They hire more attorneys? The NRA spends 
its pro gun rights money on lawyers in court. I think there is 
a figure going around on top donors. I think its the top 50
spenders in politics. NRA isn't even on the list.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> There is strength in numbers. Lots of one or narrow amount of issue voters out there and politicans know it. The democrats took a beating with the assault weapons ban in the nineties. Looks like they will need another to put them in there place temporarily. I would urge anyone whom as any interest in having a firearm to join multiple second amendment organizations as well as to write, email, call and fax their legislators as to what you expect and the consequences of loosing your support repeatedly.


I'd like to think you are right, but an AWB
would pass in a CA election. In fact an anti
gun rights bill did pass in the last state 
wide election. And the NRA ran exactly 0
ads here to stop it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Stockton said:


> So what now? They hire more attorneys? The NRA spends
> its pro gun rights money on lawyers in court. I think there is
> a figure going around on top donors. I think its the top 50
> spenders in politics. NRA isn't even on the list.


Maybe you would be better off giving the 2nd amendment battle a break. You sound quite frustrated.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Maybe you would be better off giving the 2nd amendment battle a break. You sound quite frustrated.


Ohhhhhhh, Frustrated, That sounds bad. Can they take your guns for that?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's all well and good but these same people joining need to be vocal. Hiding in the dark while holding onto an NRA membership card does us no good.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stockton said:


> I'd like to think you are right, but an AWB
> would pass in a CA election. In fact an anti
> gun rights bill did pass in the last state
> wide election. And the NRA ran exactly 0
> ads here to stop it.


Question: are you a member of the NRA or any other gun rights organization? If not your part of the problem. If so could complain to the state or regional level of the organization. Get involved.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Stockton said:


> So what now? They hire more attorneys? The NRA spends
> its pro gun rights money on lawyers in court. I think there is
> a figure going around on top donors. I think its the top 50
> spenders in politics. NRA isn't even on the list.


Perhaps .... but they are the loudest and most well positioned voice we have. Support the NRA.

Know this ... aside from my long term membership, I have a decal on the back glass of my F-150 4 door 4 WD pick up that clearly states " I am the NRA"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a life time NRA membership and my son and I both have yearly NRA memberships. I also have goa and NAGR memberships. I also email my legislators extensively. Protecting your God given rights requires constant vigilance. Many would deny you these rights to enslave you. Stand up and be counted or get ground into the mud.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Question: are you a member of the NRA or any other gun rights organization? If not your part of the problem. If so could complain to the state or regional level of the organization. Get involved.


There are also state and regional groups that get things done, protecting 2A. 
The one in Idaho has had pretty good success in the last couple years.
Idaho Second Amendment Alliance
https://www.idahosaa.org/


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Question: are you a member of the NRA or any other gun rights organization? If not your part of the problem. If so could complain to the state or regional level of the organization. Get involved.


A friend of mine and I went to an NRA event
locally. From there we went to a meeting where
they were discussing politics. I asked if I could
help lead a door to door campaign. I asked if they'd
like my wife to work on a social media effort for 
them. They looked at me like I was nuts and silly.
A gentlemen took me aside after and said we 
don't do politics. He said we discuss law suits
and how to file them.

No I don't belong to the NRA. I get the same kind
of response everywhere I go about it. You are part
of the problem. Well so be it. Me and my friends
will keep knocking on doors, getting out votes, and
convincing people to vote against idiots. By the 
way the districts I live in are all represented by 
Republicans with the exception of statewide offices
like the Senate.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Maybe you would be better off giving the 2nd amendment battle a break. You sound quite frustrated.


I am. You are right. So long as the groups
are run to hire lawyers and support is given to 
turn coat politicans like Rubio and Trump I'll
not support them.


----------



## uniemaia (Feb 26, 2018)

nice thread,thanks for sharing


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stockton said:


> A friend of mine and I went to an NRA event
> locally. From there we went to a meeting where
> they were discussing politics. I asked if I could
> help lead a door to door campaign. I asked if they'd
> ...


Good for you that your working on it. I would urge you not to quit. The are other organizations. NRA is just the biggest. Sounds like you feel like the little Dutch boy with his finger in the dike. Your not alone.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Good for you that your working on it. I would urge you not to quit. *The are other organizations.* NRA is just the biggest. Sounds like you feel like the little Dutch boy with his finger in the dike. Your not alone.


Gun Owners of America come to mind. https://gunowners.org/ 
They don't compromise on the Second Amendment.
It's like NRA are the Republicans, and GOA is the TeaParty.
One is bigger, the other has more backbone.

Not dissin the NRA, all efforts help. Just sayin.
.
@*Stockton*


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> NRA sees a huge surge in membership interest after drawing noisy backlash over Parkland massacre
> 
> - Google searches for 'NRA membership' are up 4,900 per cent since February 14
> - The gun owners' rights group came under heavy criticism after Florida shooting
> ...


NRA sees a huge surge in membership interest after Parkland | Daily Mail Online


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Gee, and I though Obummer was the best salesperson for NRA+guns in general. I like both that the NRA is gaining in membership AND that more states are allowing CCW permits; because it's the best indicator (to me anyway) that the gun haters are losing ground. The more on the 2nd Amendment side the better. When it comes right down to it, I don't care what pro-gun group you join.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

0rocky said:


> Gee, and I though Obummer was the best salesperson for NRA+guns in general. I like both that the NRA is gaining in membership AND that more states are allowing CCW permits; because it's the best indicator (to me anyway) that the gun haters are losing ground. The more on the 2nd Amendment side the better. When it comes right down to it, I don't care what pro-gun group you join.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Stockton said:


> I'd like to think you are right, but an AWB
> would pass in a CA election. In fact an anti
> gun rights bill did pass in the last state
> wide election. And the NRA ran exactly 0
> ads here to stop it.


Maybe they feel that throwing good money after bad is not the way to go. Your state has already gone down the crapper. It is too late. I was born and raised there. I was smart I got the heck out. Maybe you should seriously think about it also. I am a life member of the NRA and I just joined GOA. I also write to my congressmen. My wife went to a town hall meeting awhile back. She was picked to speak. When asked her name she gave it. The congressman looked up and asked if she was related to and mentioned my name. When she replied she was my wife, he said "Please Tell Him I do Not Need Any More Teabags". Thanks Rush Limbaugh for the teabag idea. I mail him 2 teabags every Friday. And it is cheap tea. Just to remind him that we had a tea party a few years back in Boston and what it was for.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Gunn said:


> Maybe they feel that throwing good money after bad is not the way to go. Your state has already gone down the crapper. It is too late. I was born and raised there. I was smart I got the heck out. Maybe you should seriously think about it also. I am a life member of the NRA and I just joined GOA. I also write to my congressmen. My wife went to a town hall meeting awhile back. She was picked to speak. When asked her name she gave it. The congressman looked up and asked if she was related to and mentioned my name. When she replied she was my wife, he said "Please Tell Him I do Not Need Any More Teabags". Thanks Rush Limbaugh for the teabag idea. I mail him 2 teabags every Friday. And it is cheap tea. Just to remind him that we had a tea party a few years back in Boston and what it was for.


Like Texas is seeing democratic turn out gleefully presented by
the main stream media, California has some Republicans. There
are some districts in CA that are safe Republican and competitive
seats. The contested one's are the one's the NRA should be
involved in. There have been some lost by less than a 1% vote.
If the NRA had done more then send a voting guide they could
have made a difference.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> 20-30% increase in memberships among pro-gun groups including the NRA, the National Association for Gun Rights and other groups.
> 
> NRA and Gun Rights Groups See Membership Spike After Florida | Time


What? This can't be, the media says the majority of Americans want more gun control, could they be wrong, they can't be, there smarter then everyone else except maybe the Hollywood crowd , their smarter........Sarcasm.......


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Like Texas is seeing democratic turn out gleefully presented by
> the main stream media, California has some Republicans. There
> are some districts in CA that are safe Republican and competitive
> seats. The contested one's are the one's the NRA should be
> ...


But the Bay Area and LA are over the top liberal. They run the state. I was raised in Fresno a bastion of conservatives. I just found out they are a Sanctuary City. If Fresno falls, I feel the who dang state is going also. JMHO


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

NRA here. I just ordered my first AR today. It's being built for me, will ship in 3 weeks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> NRA here. I just ordered my first AR today. It's being built for me, will ship in 3 weeks.


Inquiring minds want to know....what you ordered?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Inquiring minds want to know....what you ordered?


Stag Arms 15 Tactical, folding irons, Aimpoint PRO.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Stag Arms 15 Tactical, folding irons, Aimpoint PRO.
> 
> View attachment 71417


Stag is a quality brand. You will like the Aimpoint as well. One AR usually leads to more. Enjoy.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Very nice..

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Gunn said:


> But the Bay Area and LA are over the top liberal. They run the state. I was raised in Fresno a bastion of conservatives. I just found out they are a Sanctuary City. If Fresno falls, I feel the who dang state is going also. JMHO


Did you know there are 20x the number of organized
gang members in Fresno today for every police officer?
Fresno was over run by farm working immigrants (many
illegal). The hispanic culture there has given it a 
great big left turn. The university didn't help.

When they draw legislative maps here they take out 
the conservatives. What they do is give them 10% of 
the districts ultra safe. Then they divide up the 
conservatives amongst their leftist base so they can't
win. What you would never know because the media
won't tell you is that many of those districts become
very competitive. Sacramento has lost to the Democrats
in every election for the last 10 years for congress by
less than 2-3%. That district is really competitive, but
the NRA isn't in it.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Did you know there are 20x the number of organized
> gang members in Fresno today for every police officer?
> Fresno was over run by farm working immigrants (many
> illegal). The hispanic culture there has given it a
> ...


I am well aware. That is the reason I left over 20 years ago. I still have family that live in that cesspool. They have been redrawing the lines since the 50's and it is going to get worse. That is what is called a lost cause. And I think it would be insane for the NRA to throw money there. It is "Slim to None that they can make a difference in California.


----------

